# Clones Ready For Flowering



## Greenfinger (Feb 26, 2007)

BC Big Bud and the old favourate white widdow  

looking forward to seeing the girls later in life   

finally sorted getting pic on here....lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Looking good GF.  How far along are they into flower?  What kind of lights, soil, nutes? *


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in my replie fokes busy day today.. 
My babies are currently 3 weeks old in rockwool cubes(large),been under
36watts daylight floecents on 15/9 cycle.

Me nutes are for the first week Formulex and ph adjusted water ph 5.6/5.8 and rhizotonic.
Followed by canna substra flower A +B at a weak strength to start .

The pic's here was the day the ladies got moved for the final time into  
the flower room NFT style..  under a 250watt hps for the first 3 weeks,(stops them getting too big) 
then a 400 or 600 watt for the final weeks  

eace:


----------

